
Homomorphic Encryption Breakthrough (2009) - simonebrunozzi
https://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2009/07/homomorphic_enc.html
======
SilasX
Oy gevalt! Add (2009) to this; I thought this was new and was waiting for the
punchline, but it was just talking about the original breakthrough that
provided there are polynomial-time algorithms, but known ones are impractical.

Great explanation of HE though!

